# Any Tips On Handling Baby Top End Python



## kingytheking (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi , i recently got a top end python female about a week ago ,just after a few tips on how to handle her she has eaten a fuzzy 2 days ago with no problems at all she seems fine when she left alone but get quiet agitated when i try to hold her ive let her smell my hands when i change her water daily she doesnt mind me being in the tank at all. 

should i just pick her up for a few minutes and let her deal with it or should i not try to hold her yet ?

any tips and/or advice would be appreiciated.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 2, 2017)

If she's taking food fine and has settled in start with short handling sessions  
If you unsure of going from tank to hand you can get small hatchling hooks 
I find hooks are great  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 3, 2017)

And don't panic or stress if it nips at you. You can either just leave it alone, or pick it up calmly. Often a quick defensive bite happens in its cage or tub. Once out, most calm down. Get to know your snake, and you will be able to tell if and when it is going to strike at you, and how seriously.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 3, 2017)

I haven't kept snakes for long but I find having a calm, non-fearful manner when handling goes a long way. One of my adult pythons was sold to me as a poor handler, and when I first viewed him he was very agitated and on edge. Since being with me, however, he has calmed down remarkably quickly. His previous owner was very hesitant and nervous when handling him, and I think the snake picked up on that.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 3, 2017)

Correct food size can have an effect on a snake's demeanour too. We have friends whose first snake was a hatchling MD. Not knowing any better, they followed the shop's advice on what when to feed it. It was striking out all of the time, until we told them to up the food size, and frequency. Calmed down in days.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 3, 2017)

Seconded @pinefamily 

I've had the same problem with my 2yr old Murray she was being fed a small mouse a week at 18 mths old at the pet shop.... 

Hatchies will almost always calm down once they start to gain some size and realise not everything is trying to eat them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

